# Sickem Doc Olena's "Lena" foaling thread.



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

She is going to be gorgeous. I bet the baby will be gorgeous as well. DO you have a pic of the sire?


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I would have my vet recheck her to see if she is further along than 5 months. From the pictures I would guess closer to 9 months.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

equus717 said:


> She is going to be gorgeous. I bet the baby will be gorgeous as well. DO you have a pic of the sire?


I have a very bad one that was off of craigslist, if it will even load.... Nevermind, I must have deleted it and the craigslist posting is gone now. Darn.. He was very stocky and well built. Probably close to 15 hands.



equus717 said:


> I would have my vet recheck her to see if she is further along than 5 months. From the pictures I would guess closer to 9 months.


I'm thinking about doing that, though I'm actually guessing further then 9 months, though not to sure as her udders are full because she had two foals nursing off of her. One wasn't hers, the other was her yearling which was her last foal.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

So can you take a picture of her udders? I ask because if they are full then you could be within a couple of weeks to a couple of days of having a foal. What color was the sire?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I can get a picture of them tomorrow, I think she is a bit sensitive on her udders because she doesn't like being touched all that much. The sire was a black and white paint, he had a bald face like an overo but the white crossed all along his body, maybe like tobiano.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Is that the same sire as the bay foal? If it is, it is prefectly reasonable for them to have a bay foal. It just means that the mare is carrying agouti (the bay gene), since it doesn't express on a red base you wouldn't see it on her.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think it was her foal, she is to far along to have the youngest of her two foals be 5 months. Her yearling is a paint from the same sire, there were bay mares in with her so it is quiet possible that she adoped the little guy. I guess we will see if she foals quiet soon with a non premature foal.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Have you considered the fact it may be twins? :? If they're not even sure which FOAL was hers, I highly doubt they bother ultrasounding their mares? It could explain having such a big belly so soon, mares with twins get almost impossibly huge.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I think I must of missed some info...
when did you get her?
Whats her background? I'm guessing shes a sort of rescue


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

A Bay is a VERY likely outcome from a sorrel and black paint pairing. If neither parent is Homozygous for a paint patterned gene, then the foal could very well come out as a Solid baby but what I see and hear, she looks too big to only be 5 months along and it would mean she was bred in October and a breeding in October at all is fairly Rare(In Northern Hemisphere).

Lena is Gorgeous though! Can't wait to see her filled out with a healthy foal next to her!  I hope it comes out looking half as gorgeous as momma and Daddy!

By the way, He's a Medicine Hat Overo. 

and -nudge nudge- this was still in my Inbox from when you sent it to me a couple days ago


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

RedTree said:


> I think I must of missed some info...
> when did you get her?
> Whats her background? I'm guessing shes a sort of rescue


I got her today, the people before me rescued her from another man who was only selling her foals and not feeding her or the other mares that was with her



sheezgottarythm said:


> A Bay is a VERY likely outcome from a sorrel and black paint pairing. If neither parent is Homozygous for a paint patterned gene, then the foal could very well come out as a Solid baby but what I see and hear, she looks too big to only be 5 months along and it would mean she was bred in October and a breeding in October at all is fairly Rare(In Northern Hemisphere).
> 
> Lena is Gorgeous though! Can't wait to see her filled out with a healthy foal next to her!  I hope it comes out looking half as gorgeous as momma and Daddy!
> 
> ...


Thanks.  That helps a lot


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

awesome 
Can't wait to see her all filled out, looks like it's going to be a good looking baby


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Your new mare could very likely be only five months along. Most older mares who have had many foals, look pregnant even when they are not, so it's no surprise she's big early on. OR she is further along, like you think. OR she has twins. Let's hope she really is five months along so that you can have 6 months to get her back up to nice healthy weight and condition. Good luck!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I wish I would have 6 months to fill her out but I'm thinking I don't. Though I guess we will see.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Very handsome stally! and can't wait to see new pics of her!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

BTW stallion is not a "medicine hat overo." He is just overo and frame overo at that.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't know how any one can tell much from those pictures as they are too dark to see much.....IF she is close to foaling I would be concerned that she will not have any colustrum as a result of her being nursed off....so I would have an alternate source on hand and would definitely test the milk at the time of foaling and then test the foal at the 12 to 18 hour mark to see what levels his antibodies are at. 

If she is in poor weight I would start by adding some alfalfa to her diet......it is a good source of calcium for growing bones.

Super Nova


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Nova said:


> I don't know how any one can tell much from those pictures as they are too dark to see much.....IF she is close to foaling I would be concerned that she will not have any colustrum as a result of her being nursed off....so I would have an alternate source on hand and would definitely test the milk at the time of foaling and then test the foal at the 12 to 18 hour mark to see what levels his antibodies are at.
> 
> If she is in poor weight I would start by adding some alfalfa to her diet......it is a good source of calcium for growing bones.
> 
> Super Nova


I will get more pictures in a little while. We had to put up fences today to protect her from my mare, evil witch. Now she is calming down with a gate between her and the mare and a new strong fence between her and the gelding. Last night I about had a heart attack, this girl broke through our paddock and was gone for two hours before we noticed. So we decided to put her with the gelding and mare for the night, they both chased her around for ten minutes before we got ahold of them. We were already planning to fix everything so they would be separated at night and until everyone calmed down with her, this is just a set back.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Your vet can do a palpation on her and tell you how far along she is. IF she is close to the end of her pregnancy they can feel the baby not to far in. It is just a good idea for you to know how far along she is and your vet can also tell you what to feed her. I hope that you have started her on a mare and foal feed. I personally would get timothy and orchard grass for her.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Actually you can only palpate till the 4th or 5th month and feel a foal......after that the foal is down behind the pelvic floor and can't be felt....at that time you would have to rely on blood work.

Super Nova


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Though can they ultrasound? Just curious on that one, I wouldn't do that to her all that much. She is so malnurished everything is sucken in..

This is where you can see how wide she is from the pregnancy.








Picture of her udders today, they look so miserable. D:








Shows how easy you can see her hipbones and ribs.








Not sure if this picture shows it off or not, but you can see her backbone all the way to her tail almost.








None the less she is beautiful to me, I put fly ointment on sores where flies have ate her skin raw and put fly spray everywhere else to help out. I think she is pretty thankful for that, when I stayed out for a little while she didn't have any on her.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

My understanding is if they can't reach the foal to palpate then the ultrasound also won't be able to pick up the foal.....as it can't see around corners which is what you would have to do to see beyond the pelvic floor.

Boy she sure in undernourished.......I would have her eating really good quality hay......a mixture of timothy, orchard and alfalfa 24/7....the pasture she is on is not near adequate for a pregnant mare in her condition unless she is also consuming 40/50 lbs of good quality hay.

Good luck with her hope she has a healthy foal with no problems

She also appears to have a roached back.

Super Nova


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

"Yeah that" to everything Super Nova has said. She is EXTREMELY undernourished. And I think she definitely looks only 5 or 6, maybe 7, months pregnant to me. Good, now you have time to get her healthy again. Like SP said, good alfalfa/timothy hay will do wonders. Plus a mare and foal feed. Good luck again!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Nova said:


> My understanding is if they can't reach the foal to palpate then the ultrasound also won't be able to pick up the foal.....as it can't see around corners which is what you would have to do to see beyond the pelvic floor.
> 
> Boy she sure in undernourished.......I would have her eating really good quality hay......a mixture of timothy, orchard and alfalfa 24/7....the pasture she is on is not near adequate for a pregnant mare in her condition unless she is also consuming 40/50 lbs of good quality hay.
> 
> ...


That makes sense to me.

We are getting some alfalfa hay to also give as well as free choice quality hay. It's not the best but I don't want to freak her out with to much of a change, the people who reposed her from the owner who starved her had a pasture worse then ours. Also she is only in a paddock in her pictures, she gets a pasture for about 3-5 hours a day plus mare feed three times a day.

Though in your opinion am insight for assuming she is way farther then 5 months?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I would be free feeding her good hay 24/7.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Juna said:


> "Yeah that" to everything Super Nova has said. She is EXTREMELY undernourished. And I think she definitely looks only 5 or 6, maybe 7, months pregnant to me. Good, now you have time to get her healthy again. Like SP said, good alfalfa/timothy hay will do wonders. Plus a mare and foal feed. Good luck again!


 
We will definitely see, I say if her last foal was the yearling she would be foaling in about a month, if we don't have a foal on the ground by then, well I would say her last foal was the 5 month old.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You can't always go by that. Doesn't always mean that she got pregnant on her foal heat and/or she could go longer or shorter than the standard 340 day... You seriously need to get a vet out and have her palpated. It would give you a better idea of where she is at in this pregnancy.

I also agree that she needs _good_ hay in front of her 24/7 as well as a _good_ mare-in-foal feed.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

The vet can ultrasound and judge by the size of the eye socket how far she is.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Well her udders suggest (they look like they might be starting to bag up but its hard to tell from that angle) that she is about 9.5 to 10 months along.....mares usually start the bagging process 4 to 6 weeks from foaling........but her belly says she is more likely around 5 months to 6 months and if that is the case that would be a cause for concern as there should be no bagging at this stage.......only if there are going to be issues with her retaining the foal..........so I would definitely have a vet out to check her over.

To be honest she doesn't even look pregnant to me especially that side picture......her belly may just look enlarged due to the starvation and having no topline.......is this her first foal.....if so that could explain it.

Her udders may be slightly swollen due to seasonal change in hormones especially if she has had a foal in the past

Super Nova


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

super Nova there are mares who look like that all year round, and it sounds like this mare has had at least one foal in the past. I wouldn't be to confidant going off of the udders.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> super Nova there are mares who look like that all year round, and it sounds like this mare has had at least one foal in the past. I wouldn't be to confidant going off of the udders.


Whoops......I must have edited my thread just as you were posting this.

Super Nova


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Whoops. lol It happens.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I have to say it is awesome that you are taking care of this little rescue! Congrats! How much hay are you giving her? What feed is she on? Just curious  I have now become a little obsessed with this little girl's foal <3


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

The OP has said that there were foals or a yearling nursing off her at her other place, correct OP? If so, that would explain the swollen udder. IMO, I'm still gonna stick with 5-6 months along. I would suggest getting a vet out there to confirm, though.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, there was a yearling filly that was definitely hers and a 5 month old filly that neither I or the rescuer knew was hers. I asked when she weaned them off of her, they had her and the other rescued horses for 3 months.

She is on mare feed with free choice of quality hay. I'm also glad I was able to receive her and help her out. She actually is a very loving mare, almost like a puppy dog. Though she doesn't know what to do with treats or any kind of fruits and vegetables.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

My question is, if they "rescued" the horses, how do they know for sure which foal belonged to which mare. 

I still stand behind that you need to get a vet out and have her palpated.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> My question is, if they "rescued" the horses, how do they know for sure which foal belonged to which mare.
> 
> I still stand behind that you need to get a vet out and have her palpated.


I think the previous owner told them that and the foals were nursing certain mares.

There is news that the owner sent the rescuers papers for a sorrel mare thinking she was alive, she was 20 years old and they never has a sorrel mare so the woman is thinking that was the bays mother and Lena just adopted her when her mother died.

Also I groomed her for the first time in probably a long while and I noticed she has rain rot on her rump, what could I use to stop it and let her fur grow back?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Listerine works on rain rot I believe. You would need to do some research and see what it needs to be diluted to. Post a thread in the grooming section.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll be sure to do some research on that, the lady said she weaned the two from her about 6 weeks ago. Not sure if that would give her any time to shrink up or not.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

A lot of people do the complete under shot of the bag, but a more ''from the side'' angle like you posted at first is much easier to judge how big the bag is.

She could have shrunk up in 6 weeks, but some older mares like to stay big bagged all year round. It all really depends on the mare. I don't think by looking at this udder that she is close to foaling. It's too lopsided. Have you tried to milk out that bigger half?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Juna said:


> A lot of people do the complete under shot of the bag, but a more ''from the side'' angle like you posted at first is much easier to judge how big the bag is.
> 
> She could have shrunk up in 6 weeks, but some older mares like to stay big bagged all year round. It all really depends on the mare. I don't think by looking at this udder that she is close to foaling. It's too lopsided. Have you tried to milk out that bigger half?


No she goes to kick me if I even get near them, she is sensitive or something or I would have tried.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Super Nova said:


> Actually you can only palpate till the 4th or 5th month and feel a foal......after that the foal is down behind the pelvic floor and can't be felt....at that time you would have to rely on blood work.
> 
> Super Nova


I had my mare palpated throughout her pregnancy. My mare was palpated at 5 months, 9 months, and a week before she foaled. My vet told me that everything is good with the foal. I had her palpated to make sure that the baby hadn't turned the wrong way.


----------



## HUSAngel (Apr 18, 2010)

Judging from the picture of her teats, they don't look all that big. One of my mares who has had 3 babies (youngest is 2) has bigger ones than that, they just stayed that way. You've had a vet confirm her pregnancy? Also, a lot of times when they are "poor", and usually wormy if they are that neglected, they will get the "potbellied" look. Have you wormed her? 

btw....good for you for opening your heart & home to this girl!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

HUSAngel said:


> Judging from the picture of her teats, they don't look all that big. One of my mares who has had 3 babies (youngest is 2) has bigger ones than that, they just stayed that way. You've had a vet confirm her pregnancy? Also, a lot of times when they are "poor", and usually wormy if they are that neglected, they will get the "potbellied" look. Have you wormed her?
> 
> btw....good for you for opening your heart & home to this girl!


 
The lady I bought her from dewormed her about two months ago. I'm about to go take more pictures, I'll do the more under but to the side shot of her udders. They are rather huge, just doesn't look like it.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright.. found out today she nor the baby like water all to much. xD

These are some pictures of her udders, I couldn't quiet get that angle I wanted.

































I found this pretty cool, her foal has been chilling out on her right side, you could tell by her flank being buldged out and every now and then it would go away or get a bit smaller. Though when I was attempting to give her a good bath the foal didn't like it and moved over to her left side. xD

Right side, the only side I was able to get washed for tonight.








This is the side it moved to until I was done washing, left side and I know its now how she was standing it is an actual baby flank.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Good for you, for taking here in. Wishing for a speedy recovery and safe foaling (when the time comes of course  )

I'm not trying to sound rude or snobby  but the rope around the t-post worries me. I would take 3 wooden posts and make a simple hitching post to wrap the lead around, or attach a panic snap that will open in case of a freak out.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

lacyloo said:


> Good for you, for taking here in. Wishing for a speedy recovery and safe foaling (when the time comes of course  )
> 
> I'm not trying to sound rude or snobby  but the rope around the t-post worries me. I would take 3 wooden posts and make a simple hitching post to wrap the lead around, or attach a panic snap that will open in case of a freak out.


I'm glad I could take her in, I'm keeping in touch with the woman who had her for three months after she was taken away from the neglectful owner. She was skinner even before I recieved her!

These are pictures the lady gave me.
































The bay is the one we are pretty sure isn't hers, the mare that died after they all were seized was more then likely her mother. The paint in the background is for sure hers though. Also she said in the pictures she hadn't been wormed yet.

No worries, I'm not doing that again, she freaked out and pulled the t-post over. Next time I'm having some one actually help me out by holding the rope so if she freaks out there isn't a tightening action when she pulls.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Poor baby! I hate seeing a pregnant mare in that condition. My mare got really bad just before she foaled. (long story - don't go there) It was hard putting weight on her while she was pregnant, then nursing. 

I don't know where you are in Oklahoma, but where I am there is almost -0- pasture - this drought is awful, and finding decent hay is nigh on impossible. We would have had plenty of our own, but daughter took in two more horses that were in really bad shape, so our supply of homegrown is dwindling. Normally, we would only need to be supplementing the pasture by now, but we are still fully on hay.

I sure hope you can find some good hay at a reasonable price, looks like you are going to need it!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Ick! Starving animals are gross to look at! I feel so sad for them  But she is looking good now! Are you going to get the vet out to see how far along she is?


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Are her teats dripping milk? Or is that left over water from when you washed them? Those are perfect pictures of her udder, thanks! 

She certainly looks much better now that you have her! Poor girl!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Juna said:


> Are her teats dripping milk? Or is that left over water from when you washed them? Those are perfect pictures of her udder, thanks!
> 
> She certainly looks much better now that you have her! Poor girl!


 
Yeah, they are dripping a cleary kind of milkish colored liquid. Wasn't doing that the day we got her. Though my parents and I have noted her laying down a lot, her baby is moving a lot, slapping her tail between her legs and also switching posture.

Glad I got the right pictures, wasn't to sure. She was in horrible shape, we got her papers tonight. She is registered Sorrel/Tobiano, her name is Sickum Doc Olena.

Pedigree includes:

Sire: Lenas Diamond Chex
Dam: Straight From Sickum

She also has Doc O'Lena once on each side of the line, Tuff Lena, Doc Bar, Poco Lena, Sons Doc.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

All Breed Pedigree Query=

That is her pedigree, had to add it in. It might not show up but not to sure.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh yeah, meant to use this picture to show what I am pretty sure is a baby flank.









Am I right in thinking it is? It stays there even when she moves around. Though every now and then it will move to the other side but it seems to favor the right. In the picture it is on the left, after I washed the right side. It moved right back though.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not seeing whatever you are trying to point out in that picture. 


Are you going to have her palpated and seen by a vet or not?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll get a different picture tomorrow or something, I know I'm not crazy or seeing things.

I've been talking with my parents about getting her pregnancy confirmed some how, they were talking about getting her tested for coggins so I may be able to talk them into getting her tested for pregnancy at the same time. Though we won't know when she is due that way.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Yeah, they are dripping a cleary kind of milkish colored liquid. Wasn't doing that the day we got her.


I'm going to guess that her dripping is from not being "nursed" by the 5 month old anymore. It doesn't quite look like a bag from a mare about to foal. 

Cool that you have her pedigree!!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Probably is from not being nursed in over a month, though I'm watching for waxing or the milk getting sticky. I'm thinking about getting a urine pregnancy test for horses, less expensive and won't stress her out. I read it is good for after 150 days.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The problem is, the vet palpation will give you a better idea when/if she is due. Yes the pee test can say yes or no to pregnant, _but_ it can't give you any idea how far along she is.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> The problem is, the vet palpation will give you a better idea when/if she is due. Yes the pee test can say yes or no to pregnant, _but_ it can't give you any idea how far along she is.


 
I know this, though there is a problem with a palpation with her. Can't think of any other way to put this out, but everything is sucken in, her vulva and rectal are not like they should be. Mostly because she is so underweight, that and I believe she is pregnant and it is dragging her whole body down. Though we will see what I can get my parents talked into. If I did get a vet to do something, one or the other they would have to come out here.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

The bet will be coming out either tomorrow or Saturday, depending on which costs less since we aren't going to stress her out to take her to the vet.

Today while we were out there she showed all signs of being in heat, though I've read that is pretty normal? She wasn't showing off to the gelding she seems to hate, scares him off and won't let him anywhere near her.

Not sure what exactly it is, whether it was a true heat or not, we will see soon enough.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

What was she doing? Peeing, winking and squealing? Good that you are getting a vet out!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Juna said:


> What was she doing? Peeing, winking and squealing? Good that you are getting a vet out!


Peeing and winking. If she isn't pregnant it might be a good thing.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Peeing and winking. If she isn't pregnant it might be a good thing.


It would be a great thing if she wasn't pregnant.......lets hope she is coming into season........

BUT peeing and winking happens right at the end of pregnancy due to the pressure.......

BUT I highly doubt that is the case...your mare does not look pregnant never mind being big and ready to foal.........I am betting your mare is not pregnant.

Super Nova


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Nova said:


> It would be a great thing if she wasn't pregnant.......lets hope she is coming into season........
> 
> BUT peeing and winking happens right at the end of pregnancy due to the pressure.......
> 
> ...


 
I am hoping you are right on that. Though I've read that it happens close to the end of pregnancy as well. Unfortunatly there is that small possibility that the foal isn't all that big due to her unhealthyness and is causing her to not look extremely pregnant. But, she does have a large stomach up close, and unfortunatly today I noticed it is dipped down a little. 

All we can do is hope she isn't pregnant, my mom has it set she is... I would rather her not with how bad her body condition is.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

The large stomach can be due to to other things......possible worm infestation ......also horses that are malnourished with no topline can make their bellies look large.....so there are other reasons for having a belly.......in my case....I had an obsese mare that had a huge belly due to fat pockets that were accumulating around her intestines......now that she is at an appropriate weight the belly is gone.

Super Nova


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Didn't you say you could get a test that could tell if the mare was preggers or not? A pee test?


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Didn't you say you could get a test that could tell if the mare was preggers or not? A pee test?


Its a blood test and has to be done after 100 days

Super Nova


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I thought she said it was a pee test?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I thought she said it was a pee test?


You are right, I was going to but parents said no.

They say she is pregnant no matter what I say. Also they say she needs more important things then to be proven pregnant.

Though seriously every time I say she could not be pregnant everyone of them goes "she is pregnant!"


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Nova said:


> The large stomach can be due to to other things......possible worm infestation ......also horses that are malnourished with no topline can make their bellies look large.....so there are other reasons for having a belly.......in my case....I had an obsese mare that had a huge belly due to fat pockets that were accumulating around her intestines......now that she is at an appropriate weight the belly is gone.
> 
> Super Nova


Oh yeah, she was dewormed not long before I bought her, like two months before.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Oh yeah, she was dewormed not long before I bought her, like two months before.


Well my bet is if she came from a bad situation I would worm her again ASAP or at the very least have a fecal done so you know where you stand but I'm betting she needs worming.

Super Nova

Here is a link to different types of testing for pregnancy

http://www.horsetalk.co.nz/breeding/pregtest-118.shtml


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Nova said:


> Well my bet is if she came from a bad situation I would worm her again ASAP or at the very least have a fecal done so you know where you stand but I'm betting she needs worming.
> 
> Super Nova
> 
> ...


I seen a picture of her before being dewormed, it was obvious she needed it. I'm not saying I know everything, because I don't, but I doubt she needs to be dewormed again.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

There still could be a worm infestation. How do you know from a picture that she took the full dose, that it is an appropriate worming paste, good the amount suitable for her weight ect.
I am hoping she is not pregnant.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> There still could be a worm infestation. How do you know from a picture that she took the full dose, that it is an appropriate worming paste, good the amount suitable for her weight ect.
> I am hoping she is not pregnant.


I'm aware she still could be, but I just doubt it. Though I'm going to agree, I hope he isn't pregnant either. But, if she is, let it be a while before she is due.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I would worm her again just to be on the safe side 

When are you getting the vet out to test her? Also how long have you had her for?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> I would worm her again just to be on the safe side
> 
> When are you getting the vet out to test her? Also how long have you had her for?


Is it safe to worm her again after 2 months? I've had her for a week since today.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, just don't give her a full plunger of it. Id give her half her body weight if you are positively sure that she was wormed 2 months earlier and the owners were not lying.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Yeah, just don't give her a full plunger of it. Id give her half her body weight if you are positively sure that she was wormed 2 months earlier and the owners were not lying.


I'm positive the lady didn't lie, she was the one that seized her and the other horses from the man who abused them.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh ok  I thought that you got this horse of it LAST owner and she abused her. Ohhhh now I get it lol. I was thinking, why trust a horse abuser ?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Oh ok  I thought that you got this horse of it LAST owner and she abused her. Ohhhh now I get it lol. I was thinking, why trust a horse abuser ?


Haha, no if it was the abuser I would have ringed his neck and not believed him.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I would have chucked him in jail and few him only bread and water!!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> I would have chucked him in jail and few him only bread and water!!


Moldy bread and dieseased water at that!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Of course!! Give him no better than what he probably fed his horse!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Of course!! Give him no better than what he probably fed his horse!


Exactly, poor girl was just used as a broad mare along with 11 others and one stallion.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awww but I am so glad that she is ina good home now.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Me too!  She is such a sweetheart.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

do you know ow old she is or her breed? sSorry If you have already written this lol.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

She is 13, all I know is she is registered with APHA though I notice she has a lot of QH in her bloodline as well.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

She not too old then. Also, some broodmares have stretched stomachs from having many foals. Take this into consideration as well.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

You have a point, though if you ask me her stomach is starting to drop or I am imaging things.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> I'm aware she still could be, but I just doubt it. Though I'm going to agree, I hope he isn't pregnant either. But, if she is, let it be a while before she is due.


There is absolutely no way of being sure......unless you do several fecals in a row.

There could be a resistance strain of worms that are not effected by the wormer you used.......

and often horses that are neglected need to be wormed several times in a row.......like once every 4 weeks for 3 months. I got a PMU colt at 4 months of age and that is what my vet recommended.

And when my mare was pregnant and clean from worms the protocol was equalvan every 8 weeks during her pregnancy and then worm her the day she foals......so as to prevent any worm transfer to the foal.

Super Nova


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

I echo SP. And I would worm her again ASAP. If you know the de-wormer that the other lady used, use a different one. Equimax is a safe and effective de-wormer for pregnant mares. It's Ivermectin 1.87%/ Praziquantel 14.03%. 

She could be pregnant in the pictures you posted, and she might not be. She's really not that big.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I the two pics of her belly... No she doesn't look dropped and heck she doesn't even look pregnant in those.

There is no way to tell from pictures if a horse is pregnant or not unless there are feet coming out. 

I'm also with everyone who is saying worm her again.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with worming her again, I'll be going to the store tomorrow and I will buy another plunger. I'll ask the lady what she used before.

To me, she somewhat looks pregnant and bigger then when we got her. Then, there is a fact I'm not positive she is pregnant or not so I'm not completely into it.

Also, question here. Is horse pee the same color as humans? Just curious because I've noticed her pee color has changed to a bit whitish...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Some mares have a whitish fluid. Mostly broodamares. Her belly hasn't dropped at all. And you say you have had her for a week? There WIll be a change in her size in a week if she was pregnant but not a drastic one. You may not even be able to see the change at all.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't think it was drastic in any means, just a tiny bit but I may be over looking it. I am thinking of a list of questions to ask the vet when she comes out. So if you can think of any for me to ask feel free to post.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I spoke to the lady I bought Lena from, I told her the vet was coming out and that I was thinking about deworming her again if the vet gave the go ahead. She said she dewormed her 5 weeks ago, I told her she said it was 2 months ago, she then had remembered she dewormed all of the horses she rescued about right after being taken in. She told me she had seperated the two mares that were the worse, Lena and a bay mare, and dewormed them again 5 weeks ago.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

The black and white paint on the right of the picture is the possible sire.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well here's hoping that if she is pregnant that she is OLWs negative and doesn't have an OLWs foal...


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> The black and white paint on the right of the picture is the possible sire.
> 
> View attachment 61049


Lets hope so!

Don't know if its the picture or not but his right front leg does not look straight .....looks like a possible bench knee.

He certainly doesn't look to be stallion material.

Still crossing my fingers that she is not pregnant........its possible that because of her poor condition she did not get in foal.

Super Nova


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Super Nova said:


> Lets hope so!
> 
> Don't know if its the picture or not but his right front leg does not look straight .....looks like a possible bench knee.
> 
> ...


Well thank god, she wasn't pregnant. That was a relief, scanned the uterus left and right, no foal. Now we can focus on getting weight and muscle on her, getting rid of the rain rot and all. I can't remember what she called it, but the reason she looks big and in foal is due to gas practically. She is being treated for that, she needs her teeth floated, and hooves done.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Well thank god, she wasn't pregnant. That was a relief, scanned the uterus left and right, no foal. Now we can focus on getting weight and muscle on her, getting rid of the rain rot and all. I can't remember what she called it, but the reason she looks big and in foal is due to gas practically. She is being treated for that, she needs her teeth floated, and hooves done.


Really good news!

Super Nova


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

That is great news for Lena, Ladybug. However, I can't help but feel bad for you. I know, happy that there isn't another foal in the world, blah blah blah. But you were responsible and took everyone's advice on board when you were thinking about breeding your other mare. You decided to rescue another mare that was in foal already, and got ripped off 

I am glad it worked out best for the mare though. Really I am


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree completely! And can't wait to see some more pics of her!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, I was kind of disappointed she wasn't bred but I know it is the best for her. She was way to skinny to be having a foal, though she has actually inspired me to help other horses in need. I'm also going to find out if she is broke or not once the vet gives her an okay to start exercizing again. If she is, I may get in touch with a owner that knows how to cut around here. Then I'll be able to learn something knew, but who knows, she might already have the disipline in cutting.

One thing that made me upset though, is both my mother and father acted like I wouldn't want anything to do with her since she isn't bred. One even stated I should get ahold of the lady and ask for some money back since she wasn't bred. For her bloodlines, I don't need any money back! I paid $250.00 for her and how good of bloodlines she has. Yes, she is skinny and all, though if she was healthy she would have probably been a lot more then that!

I'll be sure to update once she has improvements. Going to the store tomorrow to get senior feed, the shampoo has been ordered for her rainrot. Soon enough she will be in way better shape.

Ironically everyone around us are even more upset that she isn't in foal, they want to encourge me to get her bred later on. All I said to that was maybe way in the future, when she healthy, happy, and in her forever home and I know for sure she is. I'm moving in about a year, I need to make sure I'll be able to take and support both her and my other mare before I even CONSIDER breeding her again. If I do, it will be to a way better stallion and when we know for sure what all is up with her. Make sure she isn't a carrier for HERDA, no physical issues, stuff like that.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Add making sure she isn't carrying frame/OLWs as well.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Add making sure she isn't carrying frame/OLWs as well.


Yes, and not carrying frame/OLW. That is way in the future, right now my main focus is her getting healthy and beautiful once more.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank god!!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well today I found out the abusive owner has had her for 11 years... That sucks! Hopefully it wasn't till recently he stopped feeding her or something. Gah. She got messed with by the farrier today as well, she stood pretty good for her, though they were in bad shape so she is up for another in May. Also on the 22nd she is getting her teeth floated, the vet said they were sharp and going into the roof of her mouth. So she still has a long road.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Well just think, she is not in foal so you don't have to take precautions on things that would hurt a foal. Feed her up, work with her and make her beautiful and healthy!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

How do I sub? I want to see the baby!

Ok I'm an idiot. Please ignore me -_-*


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

****. She foaled in February. xD Though here is the link to her actual foaling thread. xD 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/lenas-foaling-thread-95035/

She starts having him on page 87.


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

Good luck with her


----------



## dieselcowgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Please keep us updated on Lena's progress. Wishing you two the best of luck.


----------

